# Lionel 8625



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,

Just picked this one up in a trade today. Already started the cleaning process when I took these pics.

I found it sitting on the top shelf of a display case in an old hole in the wall antique place. Unfortunately, the tender is gone



















The motor looks fairly new, so I'm guessing this unit isn't all that old. 

When I get it back together, I'll let you know how it runs:thumbsup:


Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ian,

I don't know that much about "sort of modern" Lionel locos, except that there was a period ('70's ???) where they were running on DC motors. Is that DC, or a modern AC motor?

I guess the related question is if the loco has a conventional middle-rail pickup?

Nice find either way ... looks to be in mint condition.

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

TJ,

You know, I really don't know what kind of motor it is 

It has a center rail pickup plate on the bottom, similiar to Marx locos.

Its pretty neat, and it's my first Lionel Steam loco

Cheers, Ian


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 8625 info is the same as here. My 8604 link.I see the DC motor but no electronic e unit. Per book 1986 to 1990. Pensylvania livery for a tender. It should have the electronic eunit to work AC.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

T-Man,

No e-unit, and it won't run. Just sits there and sparks, it vibrates forward:laugh:

Darn it


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It needs DC an HO transformer will work.

See if it has the rubber tire, too!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

T-Man,

Yup, the rubber tire is there. 

Why wouldn't the transformer from my Amtrak set work?

BTW, this is the transformer I've been using. Came with the Amtrak set.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It"s AC the transformer.You do not have an electronic e unit to convert from AC to DC for the motor. You need the HO transformer to run the engine as is. STartind in the 70's they went to DC motors it was later they added the electronics so they could run on AC like the oldies. So you need the e unit or a bridge rectifier.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> The 8625 info is the same as here. My 8604 link.I see the DC motor but no electronic e unit. Per book 1986 to 1990. Pensylvania livery for a tender. It should have the electronic eunit to work AC.




Did they make more then one tender for this engine?
Greensberg's guide list it as The Illinois Central 4-4-2 1991 
I found one for sale with the 8625 number with a Wabash tender?


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

T-Man,

I am so bummed I'll have to see if I can get an e unit for it. I will have to keep an eye out for that kind of stuff in the future.

What, exactly, is a bridge rectifier?

hey ed, good question. I would like to pick up a tender for it, but I'm not sure what to get.

Personal preference, maybe? 

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

You're teaching us well. Before reading your posts above, as I was looking at Ian's first motor pics, I was thinking to myself, "Hmmm ... looks like a DC motor ... there's gotta be a bridge rectifier in the loop somewhere..."

If I had looked at this photo some months ago, I wouldn't have the slightlest clue what anything was. The fact that it's beginning to make a LITTLE bit of sense to me is a direct results of your "lesson-type" posts here on the forum. Keep at it ... we're all learning a lot!

That said, purely for discussion's-sake ...

If Ian wanted to get the loco running on DC power, he'd have to make sure that the middle-rail pickups were wired directly to one terminal on the motor, and then the other terminal wired to the motor frame/ground/outer wheels. One DC power lead from transformer to middle rail, other to outer rail. Simple circuit. Right?

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The rectifier filters AC to DC Four connections 2 in 2 out.

The 8625 engine normally went with one tender. A bunch of these engines were made with different numbers. I would not be surprising to find one with a switched tender. Maybe it was sold that way too.

I have the Moen book. The 8625 is an Atlantic engine.The 18625 is Iillinois, Atlantic,. The 18604 is Wabash.The8604 is Jersey Central. How's that?


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

T-Man,

That pretty much narrows it down as far as tenders go.:thumbsup:

As far as making that locomotive run on AC, I'm still pretty fuzzy

I know I need an e unit, and that should solve my problem.....right?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ian,

Or, if you can't find an e-unit, you can build your own bridge rectifier to convert AC to DC. It's essentially a diamond-shaped wiring of 4 diodes. (Not that I know what I'm talking about in any detail here ... but I think it is possible.)

T-Man ... maybe you can elaborate, or point to one of your lesson threads?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A bridge rectifier link

Track power goes in the center two DC current out the ends with polarity.
Forward only if you connect it right.

So do you want to reverse? You need the electronic e unit.
See 8161 thread,


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

T-Man,

I'm not really worried if the loco goes in reverse or not, I just want it to run.

However, for the time being, I've relegated the 8625 to the shelf until I can come up with an e-unit. 

The tender will have to wait as well, as I've found Lionel tenders are a tad more expensive than Marx tenders

Right now my Marx projects are on the bench...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Good, the point is you know what you have now. If you get an HO DC transformer. You can run it. I am doing the opposite trying to get the AC motor to run like DC. BOth caes you use the bridge rectifier. I am having trounble with it. My 8604, I just got some pickups and have it runing on my DC trolley line . Works great. Maybe i will try a bridge on it.
Tenders are a dime a dozen at a show. WIth the rate I accumulate engines I try to get the cheep stray tenders. You could go a T-man way and just get a shell and frame it with a Babe Ruth car Too! Options always exists it depends on your wants,style,and pocket book.


----------

